# Livingston Dam Question



## FishinAg02 (Aug 1, 2016)

I normally fish the Somerville white bass run (Yegua). Which I love! But this summer I really got into fishing the dam (from the bank) at Livingston. I would expect the area below the dam to be hot right now... but have never fished it this time of year. Especially with only 5 gates open, i'd think its pretty good. Has anyone tried it? 

I was planning a Yegua trip for tomorrow morning, but was considering an audible to below Livingston dam... 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I went by the store last Friday night and the kid working at the store said that the whites have been slow. The cats have been good. I would say that they should be getting better any time now. I did see two boat at the cable on Friday. Not sure how they did but it maybe worth check out. If things get better the Lock and **** in Crocket should be turning on any day now if the weather hold out and no more rain in Dallas. Good luck if you hit it up. Try minnows with a cork if you go to Livingston.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For all I know, fishing below the dam could be great right now, if they haven't all been caught due to overexposure on this forum. :walkingsm


But I do know in past years as the spawning run above the lake was winding down, say end of March, that fishing below the dam was hot as it gets, and stayed good until the fish got predictable on humps in the south end.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

It is still a little early for below the dam. I would guess at least two more weeks for anything significant.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of the fish below the dam are gone.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't blame me. Mako said you were gonna ruin the fishery down there. !!!!! LOL !!!!
Let the shad get thick and the whites will be there.


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

I tried Livingston dam from bank couple weeks ago. Not even a bite !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*SS is right*

Bruce caught them all


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mustfish said:


> Bruce caught them all


Nope not here to put in a post but to defend for my self. I just caught a few last year. If you gotta put a blame on some one put it on Matt. That guy told me below the Dam to toss my bait behind boaters propeller as they are going by my boat and that's how I caught those fishes. One of his ways in catching fish. The prop chops up the bait fish and sends them out as chum. Every one should be afraid of this guy name Matt. He's got a lot of tricks up his sleeves that would really deplete the fishery. One day below the Dam I was practically 10 feet from his boat and catches nothing. He throws me one of this little Mickey mouse crank bait and I start tearing them up. If he says wait for the bait fish to get thick you better believe it!!

BTW this is last yearr pics!!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

brucevannguyen said:


> Nope not here to put in a post but to defend for my self. I just caught a few last year. If you gotta put a blame on some one put it on Matt. That guy told me below the Dam to toss my bait behind boaters propeller as they are going by my boat and that's how I caught those fishes. One of his ways in catching fish. The prop chops up the bait fish and sends them out as chum. Every one should be afraid of this guy name Matt. He's got a lot of tricks up his sleeves that would really deplete the fishery. One day below the Dam I was practically 10 feet from his boat and catches nothing. He throws me one of this little Mickey mouse crank bait and I start tearing them up. If he says wait for the bait fish to get thick you better believe it!!
> 
> BTW this is last yearr pics!!


LOL ! Just kidding Bruce  I'm one of the reasons there's no fish! Been fishing there since the 80's. Small place for so many fish over the years


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reliable sources tell me a few whites are being caught now but the big numbers will be there soon.

Yeh I remember a couple trips where Bruce couldn't catch a fish if it was in the boat with him and me being the nice guy I am (LOL ) I helped him and the son out. Fishing at the cable and fishing down stream is 2 different types of fishing when the flow drops.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm confused I thought you ruined that fishery Matt.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I send Matt's mickey mouse bait !!!! It catches fish and good fishing shirts!


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Any fishing report for Livingston dam? I am thinking to go for white bass this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

parfume4 said:


> Any fishing report for Livingston dam? I am thinking to go for white bass this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my limited experience it hasnt been to good after a rise for a few days and it went up Wednesday with that being said as SS would say ya never know till ya go!


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Northern fisherman said:


> In my limited experience it hasnt been to good after a rise for a few days and it went up Wednesday with that being said as SS would say ya never know till ya go!


Thanks for sharing the experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's usually the case Dave, but sometimes there are so many white bass back there it slows for a about an hour and they go back to it.
Last few years there were so many they had to take turns schooling on top.
So it just depends, but when you hear the horns blow for an increase, it's usually not good news for fishing for a while.
I went the the day after having gone for a few days in a row with the web site still saying five gates, but there were two open. And when
I got there and they had opened five back up, the cat fish were off the hook,Ii caught a quick limit with gulp on a jig head, but could not get a white bass.


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> That's usually the case Dave, but sometimes there are so many white bass back there it slows for a about an hour and they go back to it.
> Last few years there were so many they had to take turns schooling on top.
> So it just depends, but when you hear the horns blow for an increase, it's usually not good news for fishing for a while.
> I went the the day after having gone for a few days in a row with the web site still saying five gates, but there were two open. And when
> I got there and they had opened five back up, the cat fish were off the hook,Ii caught a quick limit with gulp on a jig head, but could not get a white bass.


SS, thanks for sharing and explanation. It is not a good time now to go for white bass there if I understand correctly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good time or bad time, come on down, I will be down there in the morning. Some old man used to say "you never know unless you go" LOL !!!!


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> Good time or bad time, come on down, I will be down there in the morning. Some old man used to say "you never know unless you go" LOL !!!!


Matt, I will come out this afternoon at 1PM. I will come over if under dam is good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Matt, I will come out this afternoon at 1PM. I will come over if under dam is good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

parfume4 my boat struck out on white bass this morning. We did catch 20 blue cat fish on jigs, along with a couple of alligator gar, one spotted gar, one buffalo, a spotted bass, and a gasper gou.
trapperjon caught a few gizzard shad, and a carp in the cast net.

It was tough fishing this morning, I thought I could see white bass on the screen, but could not hook one. I did see Matt get a few of his. He was the only person I saw catch one until about noon when I saw some caught out in the middle of the current.

parfume4 I hope you slay this evening if you go.


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> parfume4 my boat struck out on white bass this morning. We did catch 20 blue cat fish on jigs, along with a couple of alligator gar, one spotted gar, one buffalo, a spotted bass, and a gasper gou.
> trapperjon caught a few gizzard shad, and a carp in the cast net.
> 
> It was tough fishing this morning, I thought I could see white bass on the screen, but could not hook one. I did see Matt get a few of his. He was the only person I saw catch one until about noon when I saw some caught out in the middle of the current.
> ...


SS, saw your last post and no more news before I leave at 1pm so I tried Lake Somerville Dam and upper yegua creek. That Dam had no discharge for several days already, it was hot on Wednesday and Thursday, but today it was dead water, just carp and gar. Then I went to upstream yegua creek for the first time. Quite some people fishing there, but fishing was slow. I didn't see anyone catch white bass. 
Where are white bass??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They are making a nice run south of us by quite a few miles in the numbers and places they usually do.
There are billions or more baby 5" to 9" white bass in the lake.
They are too small for a last February/March spawn, and too big for this spawn.
So maybe a late spawn last year, so maybe late spawn this year, is a possibility.

They could be the offspring of a second strong spawning run from last year as well.
Because we did have the usual numbers of those 4" to 6" fish that were the 2016 spawn in the lake in October and fall, like usual.
So a strong second late wave of spawning whites with the first wave already done is my beast bet.
Either way, there are some coming and pretty soon.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Allyssa and I decided to do a night trip below the dam last night. Weird being the only boat out there haha. We caught our catfish on shad and cut buffalo letting the current carry it accross the rocks, picked up 2 big whitebass and the fish of the trip was Allyssa's first hybrid ever. Very fun night


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A dandy hybrid too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice hybrid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Autopsy confirms it was gorging itself with shad


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great fish


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

That's an impressive hybrid


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Plan to fish below the dam tomorrow. Is 10000cfs still too high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

6500 and still dropping


parfume4 said:


> Plan to fish below the dam tomorrow. Is 10000cfs still too high?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not 10,000. The TRA site is incorrect. It is currently about 6500 and still dropping. No telling what it will be by morning. They may stop where it is or lower it more. 
Now about is it too high? It depends on the type of boat you have. Mostly no 6500 is not too high. In fact most people like it at that flow rate. The Lord willing see you in the morning. I will be in the 1872MV SeaArk.


----------

